# What is the role of a Clerical Officer and an Executive Officer?



## Builder

Can anyone tell me what the roll of clerical officer and executive officer is.  I am thinking of applying for jobs, have 20yrs office experience and just wondering which would be more suitable.  Anyone know what the current entry wage for a clerical officer is.  I see clerical officer grade I, II, etc. advertised, which is the least experienced I or II.


----------



## shoegal

*Re: Clerical/Executive officer*

Hi Builder. 

In local authorities, an executive officer is a much "higher" position than clerical; executive could mean managment or a job with special responsibility. Broadly speaking the grades go from 1 (lowest) to 7 (highest) and then Director. Clerical would be office work in any department reporting to Assistant staff officers (grade 4) or staff officers (grade 5). Generally the pay up to grade 3 would not be great, 4 upwards isn't bad at all. However the holidays (annual leave) are very good and you are guaranteed 9 to 5, Mon to Fri and anything after that is strictly paid overtime.


----------



## Thirsty

*Re: Clerical/Executive officer*

I worked in the public sector for many years and was never paid OT - I wouldn't factor that into your expected salary if I were you.


----------



## shoegal

*Re: Clerical/Executive officer*

Certainly OT is not something I would factor in to an overall salary figure, as it is not regular but rather something that comes up from time to time. However, I am working in the public sector at the momemt and in my experience once the OT is agreed with your department beforehand it is always paid.


----------



## Builder

*Re: Clerical/Executive officer*

Thanks for response.  When you say the pay would not be great, what approx. figure would a grade 1 officer start of with.  I have worked for 20yrs in offices and is it possible to start at a higher grade officer or not.


----------



## shoegal

Hi Builder, I do not have figures, but you may be able to find them on a google search? or Oasis.gov site. Yes, if the jobs are advertised you can apply for any grade, you do not have to start at Grade 1. Also, all grades would offer a scale of pay, and it's possible to start at a higher point in the scale then the initial one. I am not an expert on this but I think your experience, qualifications etc would be taken into account here and you might be started at a higer point on the pay scale. I think you could also probably call the Personnel Office in the relevant local authority and they would give you this general type of info. Good luck with it if you decide to go ahead.


----------



## Allen

Try the IMPACT Trade Union web site for pay scales.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Magoo

As a clerical officer, you're likely to be given routine tasks of limited responsibility (possibly including photocopying, filing etc)

As an executive officer, you'll occupy a junior management grade with some level of reponsibility for decision making.


----------



## pennypincher

I was looking at this also,has anyone done any of the aptitude tests before.I've seen some of the test examples but I've received conflicting reports from friends in the Service,One suggested I have a go at as many questions as possible the other said better to do them slower and get more right?Which way do I go.


----------



## tallpaul

Clerical and Executive Officers are particular grades in the Civil Service.

The CO grade is lowest administrative grade and generally the work is routine, procedural admin work (processing of forms, photocopying etc.)

EO's are the first step on the management ladder and have a certain amount of responsibility. Work will involve more autonomy and includes supervision of Staff officers (SO's) and CO's.

The Dept. of Finance website will give salary details of the different Civil Sevice grades.

As for overtime, it will very much depend on the Department and area of work. OT is not a given and will vary greatly depending on circumstances.


----------



## tomthumb

I recently applied for CO in Civil Service.  Can anyone explain how it works cos I was asked to fill in an online questionnaire and on that they based who was called for testing.  I came nearly 5,000th!!!!  Just can't understand how the questionnaire weeds people out as many of the questions were self examining i.e. grade youself on how you would respond to certain things if you follow ne?  I answered honestly but wonder what you would have to say to come higher?  Anyone do it and can give me some insight for next time please!


----------



## Martina

Hi tomthumb. 
I did the same online test and I came 1500th. Still way out because they are only interviewing the first 360 people. 
And I wouldn't hold my breath for the "next time" as I think they only do this every two years (don't quote me!) and make a panal from the list.
It's really, really hard to know exactly what they are looking for in these questioneers or whether it's just a case of "put them in order - any order! 
Perhaps they are even in alphabetical order - who knows!


----------



## speirbhean

The website publicjobs.ie handle all civil service advertising and provides an explanation of the jobs. I would think someone with 20 years experience would start at at least grade 3 but probably 4.


----------



## tomthumb

thanks martina, wish we could compare answers to see what you answered that was more right as it were!!   Ah well, who really wants to be a secure, sickleave paid civil servant anyway.....


----------



## Magoo

I wouldn't sweat it.  They may be doing you a favour.

If the tests determined that you're not suitable for the CS it's probably because you're suited for something far more interesting and worthwhile.


----------



## Bamhan

Wonder why over 5000 people applied for an uninteresting worthless job............!!!!!!


----------



## tallpaul

Magoo said:
			
		

> I wouldn't sweat it. They may be doing you a favour.
> 
> If the tests determined that you're not suitable for the CS it's probably because you're suited for something far more interesting and worthwhile.


 
Typical comment of someone who hasn't a clue about the role of the Civil Service. "Ah yeah sure they do nothing all day". Believe me, those days are well gone at this stage...


----------



## Magoo

I'm not suggesting that civil servants have nothing to do or that they're in any way lazy. 

However, I know that the work can be very mundane, unrewarding and unappreciated - in other words a grey, soulless environment.  It is also my INFORMED belief that HR practices in the CS as a whole are poor at best in that they fail to make the best of or to properly motivate the staff at their disposal.

Essentially, my point is that while it might appear like a nice number, a successful candidate might find otherwise once they're there.


----------



## tallpaul

I think in any organisation of 10-11,000 people (if you take the CS as a whole) it is invariable that some of the work will be routine or mundane. Also as the CS is responsible for many schemes and services, this in turn leads to less than exciting work.

However, the Civil Service is not merely about processing forms etc. but important work is carried out through policy development, policy implementation, legislative work and many other areas in which the CS is involved. 

As regards HR practices, the culture of the CS was indeed stilted for many years. However through Partnership, Sustaining Progress and other internal intiatives, this culture is gradually being changed. What's the old phrase, a lot done...

Not getting at you personally Magoo, but I do find it annoying that the stereotypical reaction to Civil Servants and the Civil Service is that of the job for life, paper pushing waster when in nine out of ten cases it is simply not the case. The original postings related to people trying to get into the CS and as someone else said, if it so bad why are there so many people competing for the jobs??


----------



## Bamhan

I couldn't agree more Tallpaul......people are so quick to judge and put CS and PS workers down........


----------



## MissRibena

I dunno guys, I'm not saying all CS or PS jobs are boring or that all those workers are doing "nothing all day" BUT I would guess that the reasons people join the civil service at these type of lower level grades have more to do with the benefits (extra holidays, relatively secure working hours, paid sick leave, job sharing, personalised hours etc), the better likelihood of having fair treatment as regards pay, entitlements and promotions and the (reasonably) good pay from middle grades up.  

I would say there are few people who join the civil service to make their mark in a particular arena, because you simply don't know what department you will work in and you don't know exactly what kind of job you are applying for when it comes to positions like Clerical Officer and Executive Officer.  For example, there are certain departments I would have loved to get into as an enthusiastic youngster with a view to "working my way up" (remember the days when people did that! ) but it just doesn't work like that; you could wind up anywhere.  I think that's a flaw in the system that will attract the more directionless (for want of a better word) types out there.

Nothing is all good or all bad.  

Rebecca


----------



## Bamhan

A few years ago when the IT boom was on I was slagged wholesale by my circle of freinds for the salary I was earning as a public servant, now a few years later, a few kids later and the IT boom is not what it used to be our salaries are good, annual leave is very generous, I get 31 days annaual leave excluding Christmas......I can work flexi time, take parental leave, work term time, ie have summer's off and many other family friendly schemes.
We get paid to do courses, I went for UCD for a year on full pay, with all fees paid.
In return I work damn hard at what I do but when home time comes that is me finished until tomorrow. I NEVER bring my work home with me.
Like all working environments there are downsides, for instance the building I work in is falling down around our ears and would not pass any health and safety inspection in a million years.
But for me anyway the pros out weigh the cons big time.
There was an initial period when I was earning a pittance but those days for me are thankfully in the past.
i am even glad of the pension scheme now which I thought I would never ever say.


----------



## Magoo

tallpaul said:
			
		

> However, the Civil Service is not merely about processing forms etc. but important work is carried out through policy development, policy implementation, legislative work and many other areas in which the CS is involved.


 
Agreed.  But if you join the CS, you have no control over the job (or even the Department) you'll be assigned to.  

You may initially find yourself assigned to (say) IT and it may suit you.  But if you apply for promotion annd get it you may be transferred to a completely differnt function.  i think the inability to work towards a clear career path that follows your area of competence and/or interest is something that is detrimental to the interests of the workers themselves and also the CS as a whole.

Whether people are willing to accept this is of course their own business.  But I think it's something they are aware of in advance.  in other words, while the work of the CS _may be_ intersting and varied, you can't rely on it to come to a town near you!


----------



## Bamhan

I find it very hard to beliee that CS workers are assigned willy nily to jobs to which their skills are not suited.
This is definately not the case in the Public service.
Surely someone's skills and preferences are taken into consideration.


----------



## Magoo

Bamhan said:
			
		

> I find it very hard to beliee that CS workers are assigned willy nily to jobs to which their skills are not suited.


 
Try harder!


----------



## Bamhan

Nope I have better things to do with my precious time


----------

